# Help with water parameters and water changes for macrostomas



## lauza12 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello! :wave:

So about 2 weeks ago I got my first ever pair of macrostomas and they've been doing so well. They are like little puppies, always begging for food. 

Atm I've got their water at <6.0 ph (still have to test low range), around 1 kh and around 2 gh (tap water is 7.2 ph, 1 kh and 2 gh). Their tank has a lot of drift wood, IAL litter and peat moss in the filter to get the ph down and I'm aiming to get it around 5-5.5. Is this alright? Also kh and gh wise, do they need to be higher? I've been looking all over the internet for people who have macros but can't get any solid answers :hmm:

Also for water changes I've gone with the pre-prepared water route with a big tub next to the tank. The tub has got a piece of drift wood, lots of IAL (boiled), one of the peat moss packets and a large airstone. I've had the tub running for about a week hoping the ph would drop enough for a water change but when I checked it was still at 6.8-7 :redmad: They need a water change soon so I've been eyeing Seachem's Acid buffer, which I know a few macro owners have used, but am really hesitant to get into all that. 

Alrighty I think I got everything, these guys are my first wilds so I want to make sure I'm doing everything right.

Thanks,
Lauren
:thankyou:


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

check your current tank pH, if there is not a huge differences it will be fine.. i have macrostoma staying in 7.2pH water.. the most important factor is the temperature.. in addition, wild betta does not need frequent water change.. unless your filtration is too basic


----------

